# [SOLVED] Mouse randomly double clicks



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello.

I bought a new mouse a month or so ago, and it worked perfectly until a few days ago. I switched through quite a lot of mice, and this is the one I thought was best for me so far. It fit just right in my hand etc. Until, this happened. A week ago it just started randomly double clicking instead of single click. I managed to "fix" it by using a knife to pop the left mouse button a bit. It worked for a few days, but now it started double clicking again. And the temporary fix won't work anymore.

I found this tutorial by googling and decided to try:
Mouse Clicking Troubles? DIY Repair | Overclockers

However, there's one problem.. I can't seem to find the screws of my mouse. My mouse looks like this on the down side:









There were two screws beneath the two bottom feet, but that wasn't enough to open it. There are no screws in the upper two feet, and I really don't know where else they could be.

So yes, does anyone know what may be causing my problem? And if there's a fix? Or can someone tell me where the screws are on this things?

Thanks.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Mouse randomly double clicks*

A lot of mice these days are "press fit", or bonded together, or concealed clips, as this allows speedy & cheap mass-production using robotic machines. External hard drives are the same - you'll search in vain for screws when you want to extract the drive.

I wouldn't waste your time on it. Just replace it with something reasonably priced from Logitech or Microsoft. Microsoft's _Wireless Mobile Mouse_ range are excellent. The wireless transceiver that plugs into a USB port is exceptionally small at only 18mm long.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Mouse randomly double clicks*

Your problem is common for a failing mouse. Replace it with a better brand.


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Mouse randomly double clicks*

Thanks, you were right. However, I found a temporary solution until I can buy a new mouse.

If anyone else has this problem:
Daniel Jackson - Fun - Old Stuff

Scroll to the bottom of the page and download "MouseFix". Worked great for me!


----------

